# Eröffnung der MTB-Geo Naturparkstrecke "Mi 1"



## Climax_66 (7. Dezember 2018)

Endlich ist es soweit, der Eröffnungstermin Termin steht!

Am 19.05.2019 um 10 Uhr wird am Parkplatz Waldschwimmbad in Michelstadt unsere Geo-Naturparkstrecke MI1 feierlich eröffnet. Es warten auf Euch auf 7,8 km angelegte Trails, 3 geführte Touren, Speisen & Getränke, Händlerstände, Testräder und vieles mehr.

Jede Menge Spaß ist garantiert!
Wir freuen uns auf Euch!

Der Vorstand
Mümlingtalradler e.V.



Unser Vereinsmitglied aus Alzenau hat uns folgenden Text gesendet, der die Vorfreude auf die Eröffnung der MI1 gut widerspiegelt:

Die MTB-Welt zu Gast bei Freunden.
Ist zwar noch ein Geheimtipp aber spätestens in der Saison 2019
wird es ein fester Bestandteil auf der „To do Liste“.
Folgenden Termin solltet ihr euch schon mal vor merken:
Am 19.5.2019 ist offizielle Eröffnung bzw. Einweihung.

Was erwartet euch im Odenwald außer
das wie gewohnt hessisch geschwätzt wird
und die Kaltgetränke im Bembel serviert werden?
Eine sehr traillastige Runde mit gefühlt mehr als 10 Trails,
extrem abwechslungsreich, von technisch über pumpen zu ballern
und natürlich viel Flow.
Beginner bis Könner werden ihren Spaß haben!

Easy Trails bis Burner Trails im permanenten Wechsel sorgen für viel Fahrspaß.
Der Ritterstein Trail wird auch als „little Rollercoaster“ bezeichnet,
in Anlehnung an den bekannten Trail von Finale Ligure.

Bis jetzt bekam man meistens folgende Antwort zu hören
von denjenigen die zum ersten Mal die „Mi 1“ abgefahren sind:
„Können wir nochmal!“


Herzlichen dank für die freundlichen Worte!
Info:www.muemlingtalradler.de


----------



## PR-Music (7. Dezember 2018)

Dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (7. Dezember 2018)




----------



## hardtails (7. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Flauschinator (7. Dezember 2018)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> hessisch geschwätzt



Man merkt, dass der Kolleesch ausm Ausland ist. Hessisch werd net geschwätzt, dat werd gebabbelt! 

Sonst aber feine Sache, ist mal im Kalender markiert


----------



## Climax_66 (7. Dezember 2018)

@Flauschinator 
Jein, da kommts drauf an wo im hessische es gibt Gebabbel oder Gebäbbel und in manche Ecke wird geschwätzt.
Bin zwar ein echter Hesse aber JA ,wohne schon 25 Jahre hinner de Grenz un des färbt ab......


----------



## Flauschinator (8. Dezember 2018)

Welche finsteren Gegenden Hessens sind das denn? 
Ne, Spaß beiseite, ist ja wirklich ne feine Sache und ob man jetzt schwätzt, babbelt oder was auch immer, Hauptsache Spaß beim Biken.

Wie lang ist die MI1 denn insgesamt? Die 7,8 km werden ja nicht die ganze Runde sein, schätze ich.


----------



## Climax_66 (8. Dezember 2018)

7,8km sind nur der Trail Anteil.
Die offizielle beschilderte Runde
hat rund 27km und 850hm

Veranstaltung:
https://www.facebook.com/events/314836799370044/?ti=cl


----------



## Climax_66 (9. Dezember 2018)

Impressionen
MTB Geo-Naturparkstrecke MI1


----------



## sharky (11. Dezember 2018)

termin ist im kalender notiert


----------



## Climax_66 (25. Dezember 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (7. Januar 2019)

cooles logo 

erst dachte ich, wasn das. alf?   aber ne wildsau im odw passt


----------



## Luckeie (28. April 2019)

Hier gibt es ein Video zu den Trails auf der Strecke:


----------



## Das-Licht (28. April 2019)

...fast komplett. Zwei Trails fehlen im Video noch.


----------



## Luckeie (28. April 2019)

Dann muss ich ja doch bei der Eröffnung mitfahren!


----------



## Das-Licht (28. April 2019)




----------



## otzbiker (28. April 2019)

Luckeie schrieb:


> Hier gibt es ein Video zu den Trails auf der Strecke:



So müssen ausgeschilderte MTB-Strecken aussehen.  Respekt an die Baumeister!

Ob ich's zur Eröffnung schaffe, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich fahre die Strecke bestimmt Mal in diesem Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (29. April 2019)

saugeil! freue mich auf die eröffnung!


----------



## Das-Licht (2. Mai 2019)

Achtung! Momentan sind einige Trailabschnitte wegen Bauarbeiten und Wegepflegemaßnahmen gesperrt. Also bitte die Blockaden liegen lassen.


----------



## Das-Licht (6. Mai 2019)

...die Streckenarbeiten befinden sich auf der Zielgeraden. Heute letzmalig mit schwerem Gerät. Alle Trailtore stehen. Die Geoparkschilder folgen nächste Woche.  

...und nicht vergessen, Sonntag, 19.5.2019 

https://www.muemlingtalradler.de/


----------



## everywhere.local (6. Mai 2019)

sieht cool aus


----------



## Das-Licht (13. Mai 2019)

Die Strecke ist nun komplett beschildert. Der GPS-Track liegt auch schon auf der Geo-Naturpark Seite. Manche schwarze Linie ist aus Witterungsgründen noch zugelegt. Wir sehen Uns am Sonntag ab 09:30 Uhr in Michelstadt, Am Stadion 1, Parkplatz Waldschwimmbad.


----------



## Velophil74 (14. Mai 2019)

Klasse Sache. Fährt irgendjemand aus Frankfurt zur Eröffnung und hat noch Platz im bzw. am Auto für 1 Fahrer+Bike? Wenn ja, würde ich mich über eine PN freuen.


----------



## sharky (14. Mai 2019)

Velophil74 schrieb:


> Fährt irgendjemand aus Frankfurt zur Eröffnung und hat noch Platz



ja, die da  dauert auch nur unwesentlich länger als mit dem auto


----------



## Velophil74 (14. Mai 2019)

Bahn wäre in der Tat der Plan B. Wobei allerdings die erste direkte Verbindung ab FFM erst um 9:55 in Michelstadt ist. Müsste also wohl über Darmstadt fahren. Weiß jemand, wie voll die Fahrradabteile in den Vias-Zügen an einem schönen Sonntagmorgen üblicherweise sind?


----------



## Das-Licht (15. Mai 2019)

...die direkte Verbindung würde theoretisch reichen. Eröffnung ist um 10:00 Uhr. Parkplatz musst Du ja keinen suchen. Das Band wird vermutlich nicht vor 10:30 Uhr zerschnitten, da ja erst noch die Eröffnungsreden gehalten werden. Wer eine von Locals begleitete Tour mitfahren möchte, startet um ca. 10:30 die 28 Km Runde, um ca. 10:45 die 20 Km runde und um 11:00 Uhr die 10 Km Runde.  Mit dem Rad brauchst Du vom Bahnhof bist zum Ponyhof (ca. 100 Meter oberhalb des Waldschwimmbades) maximal 10 Minuten.


----------



## Velophil74 (15. Mai 2019)

Danke, genau die Info habe ich gebraucht. Da geht mit doch sozusagen ein Licht auf ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (16. Mai 2019)

ich fahre fast täglich mit der vias und selbst im berufsverkehr gibt es in überfüllten zügen immer leute, die problemlos das rad mitnehmen. du wirst sonntag früh sicher kein problem haben und, wie die lampe schon ausführt, ist es zeitlich ja garkein problem

ich werde gegen 10:00 mal hinrollen. mal gespannt, ob man jemanden kennt


----------



## Das-Licht (16. Mai 2019)

Die Eröffnungsstrecke für komoot: 

https://www.komoot.de/tour/66943288

Die Gesamtstrecke mit Abfahrt Bienenmarktparkplatz und Stadtdurchfahrt: 

https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/rundstrecken/michelstadt-mi1

 Die Strecke besteht dauerhaft aus drei Tourmöglichkeiten: eine 10 Km Runde, die dann auch mit gelben Abkürzungsschildern kenntlich gemacht ist, eine 20 Km Runde, die ebenfalls mit gelben Abkürzungsschildern gekennzeichnet ist, und die große Runde, die mit den üblichen grünen Pfeilen markiert ist. Die Trails haben dann farbige Pfeile in blau, rot und schwarz, je nach Schwierigkeit.


----------



## robbi_n (19. Mai 2019)

Ich fands schön heute. 

Danke an das Team und die Orga. 

Wenn Bilder online sein sollten bitte Info. Danke.

Robbi


----------



## Das-Licht (19. Mai 2019)




----------



## Tshikey (19. Mai 2019)

@ Das Licht: stellst du noch mehr hier ein oder gibt es ein Portal wo man noch mehr sehen kann?


----------



## Das-Licht (19. Mai 2019)

...wer sich geknipst fühlte, und Bilder möchte, bitte PN an mich.  


Tshikey schrieb:


> @ Das Licht: stellst du noch mehr hier ein oder gibt es ein Portal wo man noch mehr sehen kann?


----------



## robbi_n (19. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Velophil74 (20. Mai 2019)

Danke für die tolle Strecke und die gelungene Veranstaltung! Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Anfahrt mit der Vias ist auch sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Peng999 (21. Mai 2019)

Frage

Wieso hingen gestern dort Schilder von Stadtrat oder so Ähnlich, dass Strecke gesperrt ist ? 
Gab es nen Schlimmen Unfall oder sowas, dachte ab dem 19 Mai wäre die Strecke offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velophil74 (21. Mai 2019)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Frage
> 
> Wieso hingen gestern dort Schilder von Stadtrat oder so Ähnlich, dass Strecke gesperrt ist ?
> Gab es nen Schlimmen Unfall oder sowas, dachte ab dem 19 Mai wäre die Strecke offen



Bei der Eröffnung wurde durch den Bürgermeister erwähnt, dass die Rettungspunkte noch nicht so eingerichtet sind, wie man sich das vorstellt. Daher müsse die Strecke nach der Eröffnungsfeier offiziell erst einmal wieder geschlossen werden. Vermutlich fehlen da noch ein paar Schilder oder so.


----------



## sharky (21. Mai 2019)

am besten, man benennt die stadt in schilda um


----------



## hardtails (21. Mai 2019)

Velophil74 schrieb:


> Bei der Eröffnung wurde durch den Bürgermeister erwähnt, dass die Rettungspunkte noch nicht so eingerichtet sind, wie man sich das vorstellt. Daher müsse die Strecke nach der Eröffnungsfeier offiziell erst einmal wieder geschlossen werden. Vermutlich fehlen da noch ein paar Schilder oder so.




naja, muss man verstehen. die strecke ist ja erst seit fast einem jahr fertig. und die planung dafür noch älter. 
da kann einem die zeit leich davongaloppieren


----------



## bensHiller (22. Mai 2019)

Hey Mümlingtalradler,

toller Job mit der neuen Strecke und dem Grand Opening am Sonntag.
Ich hab echt Spaß gehabt in der Crowd, muss aber nochmal wiederkommen, wenns nicht so voll ist.

Weiter so und nicht von bürokratischen Hürden, die noch kommen, aufhalten lassen.


----------



## Deleted 7157 (29. Mai 2019)

Velophil74 schrieb:


> Bei der Eröffnung wurde durch den Bürgermeister erwähnt, dass die Rettungspunkte noch nicht so eingerichtet sind, wie man sich das vorstellt. Daher müsse die Strecke nach der Eröffnungsfeier offiziell erst einmal wieder geschlossen werden. Vermutlich fehlen da noch ein paar Schilder oder so.



Ist die Strecke wieder freigegeben?


----------



## Sebb85 (2. Juni 2019)

Noch hängen die Schilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (7. Juni 2019)

...hier mal eine Auswahl an Videos, die einige Mountainbiker von der Strecke gemacht haben...


----------



## dmjoker (10. Juli 2019)

Auf der Geo-Naturpark-Seite steht, dass die Strecke aus rechtlichen Gründen z. Z. nicht freigegeben ist. Ist sie trotzdem komplett befahrbar oder gibt's Wegsperrungen? Weiß jemand was genaueres?


----------



## otzbiker (10. Juli 2019)

Ist zwar jetzt schon ein paar Wochen her, dass ich dort war, aber die Strecke war komplett befahrbar. An den Einfahrten zu manchen Trails waren nur Hinweisschilder, dass diese Abschnitte noch nicht freigegeben sind. Die Nutzung war aber weder verboten noch unmöglich. Ich denke, daran hat sich nichts geändert. Wahrscheinlich müssen nur die "Bauwerke" noch abgenommen werden.


----------



## hardtails (10. Juli 2019)

dmjoker schrieb:


> Auf der Geo-Naturpark-Seite steht, dass die Strecke aus rechtlichen Gründen z. Z. nicht freigegeben ist. Ist sie trotzdem komplett befahrbar oder gibt's Wegsperrungen? Weiß jemand was genaueres?


einfach hier lesen



Velophil74 schrieb:


> Bei der Eröffnung wurde durch den Bürgermeister erwähnt, dass die Rettungspunkte noch nicht so eingerichtet sind, wie man sich das vorstellt. Daher müsse die Strecke nach der Eröffnungsfeier offiziell erst einmal wieder geschlossen werden. Vermutlich fehlen da noch ein paar Schilder oder so.




Muss jeder selber wissen ob er es mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann


----------



## dmjoker (10. Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank! ...dann geht's jetzt auf nach Michelstadt.


----------



## Das-Licht (11. Juli 2019)

...am Sonntag, 7.7.19 zwischen 18:00 Uhr und 20:00 Uhr wurde von Unbekannten die Kasse des Erdkühlers aufgebrochen und beraubt. Wer da etwas Verdächtiges gesehen hat, kann sich an die Polizei in Michelstadt wenden, oder an unseren Verein. https://www.muemlingtalradler.de/

Der Erdkühler ist von der Agendagruppe Weiten-Gesäß. Da habe ich leider keinen offiziellen Ansprechpartner.


----------



## hardtails (11. Juli 2019)

armselige gesellschaft


----------



## Welshfarmer (19. Juli 2019)

Ich bin Sonntag in einer Woche in Amorbach mit mein MTB. Darf ich einfach hin zu Michelstadt and die trails fahren. Kostet es was? Wo soll ich Parken am besten? Wie lang braucht man ungefähr fürs lange strecke?


----------



## Sandheide (20. Juli 2019)

Welshfarmer schrieb:


> Ich bin Sonntag in einer Woche in Amorbach mit mein MTB. Darf ich einfach hin zu Michelstadt and die trails fahren. Kostet es was? Wo soll ich Parken am besten? Wie lang braucht man ungefähr fürs lange strecke?


Ja kannste.. Kostet nichts.  Parken könnte evtl. schwierig werden (in Erbach ist Wiesenmarkt. Ich würde es am Schwimmbad versuchen von dort startet auch die Teilstrecke mit den meiner Meinung nach besten abschnitten. Dauer würde ich irgendwas zwischen 2,5 und 3,5 Stunden bei kompletter Strecke rechnen.

Alternativ kannste ja die Strecke in Amorbach, Miltenberg oder Großheubach fahren.


----------



## qlaus (21. Juli 2019)

Zwischenbericht, inoffiziell: kam heute durch den Stadtwald, so wie es aussieht ist die Beschilderung zu Rettungspunkten im Entstehen. Es tut sich also etwas. Man sieht den Wald vor lauter Schildern nicht mehr . 

Auflagen hin oder her, Eigenverantwortung wird so nicht gefördert (wo bin ich, wohin will ich, wie komme ich wieder raus. So kann man Touren auch vorbereiten). Aber das sind wohl alte Leute Gedanken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otzbiker (21. Juli 2019)

Interessant, was man da für einen Aufriss macht. Sonst steht im Wald ja auch nicht an jeder Ecke ein Rettungsschild.


----------



## Jockel2 (23. Juli 2019)

Hallo Qlaus

es geht nicht darum das Du herausfindest, sondern darum, dass Du gefunden wirst, falls doch mal was passiert. Deshalb haben wir den Trails Namen gegeben, damit man wenn man einen Notruf absetzt, sagen kann, wo man ist. Das zweite Problem war dann, dass der Mensch auf der Leitstelle und der Krankenwagenfahrer keine Ahnung haben, wie sie da hin kommen sollen. In Miltenberg gibt es eine Bergwacht, die bei Unfällen auf der Strecke immer gerufen wird und die sich auf der Strecke auskennt. Bei uns müssen das die normalen Krankenwagenfahrer 
machen und die kennen sich im Wald nicht aus. Also mussten wir die Rettungswege ausschildern.
Ich wünsche Euch, dass Ihr sie nie in Anspruch nehmen müsst.

LG Jockel


----------



## qlaus (24. Juli 2019)

Hallo Jockel,

Ich befürchte, wir reden ein klein wenig aneinander vorbei. Man sieht sich mal wieder im Wald, da können wir uns live austauschen.

Die (Ausdauer-)Leistung des Vereins stelle ich absolut nicht in Frage! (für den Fall, dass das so ankam).

Happy trails
qlaus


----------



## MTBLA (26. Juli 2019)

Ich würde den Rittersteintrail gerne mal mit dem Dirtbike fahren. Gibt´s da eine Parkplatzempfehlung, möglichst zentral von wo aus mann wieder hochschieben kann ?


----------



## Das-Licht (26. Juli 2019)

...von unten, der Friedhof. Von oben das Habermannskreuz.


----------



## MTBLA (26. Juli 2019)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...von unten, der Friedhof. Von oben das Habermannskreuz.


Danke !


----------



## Shivy (30. Juli 2019)

Heute bin ich spontan nach Michelstadt gefahren und hab die Mi1-Strecke getestet, ich finde den Rundkurs sehr gelungen und mit schönen Trails gespickt.
Am besten haben mir das Schlangenpfädchen und die Rittersteintrails gefallen.
Im Mühlgrund-Trail liegt ein ziemlich großer Ast auf dem Trail, den man kurz über den Forstweg umfahren muss.
Vom Bienenmarkt-Parkplatz waren es 26km und 698hm, wofür ich 2:22h gebraucht habe.
Werde die Tour demnächst nochmals mit Freunden fahren.
Viele Grüße aus Heidelberg


----------



## Silvermoon (4. August 2019)

Wir sind heute auch endlich mal die *MI1* gefahren.
Sehr schöne abwechslungsreiche Strecke und von den vielen Trails ( die "Traileingangspforten" sind echt originell  ) bekommt man sofort ein Dauergrinsen ins Gesicht 
Dickes Lob an all die Leute, die diese Strecke möglich gemacht haben und mit viel Herzblut, Schweiß, Arbeit usw. bei der Sache waren...
Tja, und dann kommen wir an diese sog. *Erfrischungsstation Erdkühler*_ der Agenda Gruppe Weiten Gesäß_, die dort für durstige Wanderer & MTBiker gegen ein kleines Entgelt kühle Getränke bereit hält.
Echt ne feine Sache... supi, dachten wir, kommt bei den Temperaturen gerade richtig.
Als wir den Deckel des Erdkühlers öffnen, kommt uns ein bestialischer Geruch entgegen! 
*Da hat doch tatsächlich irgend ein Idiot Hundescheiße im Inneren des Rohres und am Deckel verteilt!!! * 
Hallo? Gehts noch? Was ist denn das für ne kranke Aktion?  
Das stinkt nicht nur wie Sau und ist total ekelhaft, nein, wir finden das auch gegenüber den Leuten *absolut respektlos*, die diese Erfrischungsstation ins Leben gerufen haben und betreuen, um andere eine Freude zu machen! 
Ein dort aufgehängtes aktuelles Schreiben informiert sogar darüber, das die Münzgeldbox in der Vergangenheit schon aufgebrochen wurde.

*Für so ne hirnlose Aktion haben wir null Verständnis! 
Wir finden es sehr schade und traurig, wenn Personen zu derart drastischen Mitteln greifen, um andere zu schädigen. 
WARUM *
Man muss ja nicht immer alles im Leben verstehen, aber das ist absolut unverständlich und nicht nachvollziehbar...

Vielleicht kennt jemand hier aus dem Forum jemanden von dieser Agenda Gruppe Weiten Gesäß und kann ihn auf diese Schweinerei aufmerksam machen oder die Streckenpaten informieren.... danke!


----------



## Tshikey (10. August 2019)

wir sind am vergangenen donnerstag die runde gefahren und haben beim erdkühler einen der netten weiten-gesäßer getroffen, welche die getränke nachfüllen. die sauerei wurde noch am gleichen tag bemerkt, die verursacherin scheint bekannt zu sein u. wurde auch angesprochen. es scheint sich um eine verwirrte person zu handeln, welche aufgrund einer psychischen störung nur schwer haftbar zu machen ist. ....

die reinigung scheint ein größerer einsatz gewesen zu sein u. hat die lust des engagemonts auch stark getrübt....
wir können nur hoffen, dass so etwas nicht wieder passiert und wir und andere waldbesucher dort weiterhin etwas kühles zu trinken bekommen!
danke an alle für all die arbeit!
und zur mi1: für mich ganz klar das beste was der odenwald für mountainbiker bietet! 
thx an all euch buddler u. schaufler!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (11. August 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> sieht cool aus


War auch cool, heute 

huhu @everywhere.local


----------



## Forsake (11. August 2019)

Ich werde mir die MI1 nächstes Wochenende ansehen. Von Heppenheim zur MI1 und zurück. Tagesausflug.


----------



## Das-Licht (14. August 2019)

Die MI1 ist nun endgültig offiziell freigegeben. Auch die Beschilderung ist nun komplett. Man startet am Bienenmarktparkplatz an den E-Auto Ladestationen und folgt der Beschilderung. Die Ausschilderung im Innenstadtbereich war etwas problematisch. Also langsam und aufmerksam fahren, dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## Silvermoon (15. August 2019)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...... Die Ausschilderung im Innenstadtbereich war etwas problematisch.....



.... und das ist leicht untertrieben.... hatte ein wenig "Irrgarten-Charakter", aber irgendwann waren wir dann auch richtig 
Aber schön, wenn es jetzt ausreichend *ab dem Bienenmarktgelände *ausgeschildert ist, denn ab da hatten wir schon die ersten Startschwierigkeiten. Wohin jetzt


----------



## Forsake (16. August 2019)

Puh von Heppenheim ist die MI1 doch ganz schön weit. 97 km hin und zurück.


----------



## qlaus (16. August 2019)

Forsake schrieb:


> Puh von Heppenheim ist die MI1 doch ganz schön weit. 97 km hin und zurück.


 Chapeau! Wieviele Höhenmeter hast du denn zusammen gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forsake (16. August 2019)

qlaus schrieb:


> Chapeau! Wieviele Höhenmeter hast du denn zusammen gefahren?


Das ist nur die Planung! Das sind 2600 Höhenmeter.


----------



## Das-Licht (17. August 2019)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> .... und das ist leicht untertrieben.... hatte ein wenig "Irrgarten-Charakter", aber irgendwann waren wir dann auch richtig
> Aber schön, wenn es jetzt ausreichend *ab dem Bienenmarktgelände *ausgeschildert ist, denn ab da hatten wir schon die ersten Startschwierigkeiten. Wohin jetzt



...das ist halt die erste Herausforderung.  Wer das nicht schafft, schafft ja auch die Trails nicht. 

Am Bienenmarkt, bei den Elektroautoladeplätzen fehlt leider aktuell noch die Tafel der Geo-Strecke. Momentan steht lediglich oberhalb des Schwimmbades eine Tafel. Direkt am Ladeparkplatzschild, ist auch das erste MI1 Schild. Im Wald konnten wir die Beschilderung besser gestalten, da die Bäume nicht unter Denkmalschutz stehen. Im Zweifelsfalle fährt man einfach vom Bienenmarktparkplatz irgendwie bergauf, Richtung Friedhof.


----------



## Forsake (18. August 2019)

MI1 war zu weit für heute - bin ausgewichen auf die LI1. https://www.komoot.de/tour/87203639 

Schöne Runde, leider sehr wenig Trails, viel Asphalt.

Fazit: Würde nicht nochmal wegen der Strecke hinfahren aber werde sie einbinden für Rundfahrten.

Wegen dem Kuchen würde ich allerdings nochmal hinfahren!








						Altstadt Café: Mountainbike-Touren und -Trails | komoot
					

Entdeck die besten Mountainbike-Touren zum Highlight Altstadt Café in Lindenfels, Bergstraße. Plan eine Tour für dein nächstes MTB-Abenteuer.




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Das-Licht (19. August 2019)

...ich würde mit dem Auto bis nach Michelstadt fahren. Technisch ist die MI1 fordernd. Das möchte ich nur ausgeruht angehen.


----------



## Forsake (21. August 2019)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...ich würde mit dem Auto bis nach Michelstadt fahren. Technisch ist die MI1 fordernd. Das möchte ich nur ausgeruht angehen.


Ok - dann mache ich das so. DAnke für den Tipp


----------



## Das-Licht (6. September 2019)

Ab Samstag, 07.09.19 und den darauf folgenden Samstagen, muss man auf der MI1 mit Trailbauarbeiten rechnen. Es kann also sein, dass man mal kurz anhalten und absteigen muss, weil gearbeitet wird.


----------



## mw.dd (14. September 2019)

Wie kommt man an den gpx-Track?
Seit gpsies zu alltrails gehört, geht nichts mehr ohne Abo...


----------



## Jockel2 (15. September 2019)

Du kannst Dich mit Deinen GPSies Anmeldedaten ganz normal kostenlos bei alltrails anmelden. Wenn Dein Passwort zu kurz ist, kannst Du es auf Gpsies ändern.
Wenn Du Dich nicht registrieren willst, schicke mir eine PM mit Deiner Emailadresse, dann schicke ich Dir den Track.
LG Jockel


----------



## mw.dd (15. September 2019)

Jockel2 schrieb:


> Du kannst Dich mit Deinen GPSies Anmeldedaten ganz normal kostenlos bei alltrails anmelden. Wenn Dein Passwort zu kurz ist, kannst Du es auf Gpsies ändern.
> Wenn Du Dich nicht registrieren willst, schicke mir eine PM mit Deiner Emailadresse, dann schicke ich Dir den Track.
> LG Jockel


Habe ich gemacht.
Wenn ich auf der Seite oder der App dann auf "Download" gehe bekomme ich eine Auswahl zwischen 1 oder 3 Jahre Abo


----------



## Jockel2 (15. September 2019)

Ich wurde von gpsies aus gewechselt und kann ganz normal weiter tracks umsonst runterladen. Habs probiert. Wenn man da was abonieren muss, müssen wir uns an den Geopark wenden. Das kann nicht sein, dass wir die Strecke umsonst bauen und dann irgendwelche Leute Geld für den Track verlangen. Schick mit Deine Emailadresse, dann schick ich Dir den Track.
LG Jockel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockel2 (15. September 2019)

Übrigens- bin gerade in Dresden, hier in der Heide ist ja ein echtes Bike-Eldorado.


----------



## mw.dd (15. September 2019)

Jockel2 schrieb:


> Ich wurde von gpsies aus gewechselt und kann ganz normal weiter tracks umsonst runterladen. Habs probiert. Wenn man da was abonieren muss, müssen wir uns an den Geopark wenden. Das kann nicht sein, dass wir die Strecke umsonst bauen und dann irgendwelche Leute Geld für den Track verlangen. Schick mit Deine Emailadresse, dann schick ich Dir den Track.
> LG Jockel


Ich bin auch von gpsies gewechselt...
Vielleicht bin ich aber auch zu doof; ich probiere es morgen nochmal am PC.
Habe heute Dank der hervorragenden Ausschilderung alles gut gefunden.
Schöne Runde, übrigens 
Habt ihr fein gemacht.


----------



## mw.dd (16. September 2019)

Jockel2 schrieb:


> Ich wurde von gpsies aus gewechselt und kann ganz normal weiter tracks umsonst runterladen. Habs probiert.


Also, am PC im normalen Webbrowser kann ich den Track herunterladen.
In der App bekomme ich es nicht hin (nach Tippen auf "Download" kommt der Abo-Verweis), auf der mobilen Website wird man zur App genötigt - da gibt's "Download" erst gar nicht. Kann man allerdings umgehen, indem man aus der mobilen Ansicht zur "Desktop-Ansicht" wechselt, dann klappt's auch mit dem Download.

Ob das im Sinne der Streckenbetreiber ist? Vielleicht wechselt ihr ja zu outdooractive oder stellt die Tracks direkt auf Eurer Website bereit...

HTH


----------



## carlgustav_1 (3. Oktober 2019)

Bin heute Teile des M1 gefahren (Anfahrt von Erbuch zum Einstieg des Schlangenpfädchens und dann den Ritterstein-Trail) - Hut ab vor den Trailbauern der Mümlingradler! Das macht mächtig Laune, wenn auch der Herbstmatsch und die Nässe den an sich flowigen Trail teilweise technisch ziemlich anspruchsvoll machten. So schräge Wurzeln bieten nass einfach wenig Halt :-D Hoffe, mal den ganzen M1 bei besserem Wetter fahren zu können! Sehr empfehlenswerte Strecke jedenfalls, durch tolle Landschaft & mit dem schönen Michelstadt zur Einkehr...


----------



## Joshua60 (17. November 2019)

Den unteren Schwimmbadtrail kannte ich schon. Gestern bin ich die komplette MI-1 gefahren. Eine tolle Runde, die ich gerne nochmal im Frühjahr fahre mit weniger Laub und noch lieber

, wenn es trocken ist. Herzlichen Dank an die Trailbauer für die tolle Arbeit!


----------



## Boris73 (19. November 2019)

Ist die Strecke das ganze Jahr geöffnet?


----------



## Das-Licht (19. November 2019)

Ja. Lediglich der Kreuzwegtrail ist aktuell gesperrt.


----------



## Wissbadener (20. Februar 2020)

Wie geht es der Mi1 zur Zeit? Sturmschäden, grenzenloser Matsch oder alles fahrbar? Wie wollen am Samstag mal bei euch einfallen.


----------



## Das-Licht (20. Februar 2020)

...alles davon vorhanden.  

Am Rittersteintrail, zweite Sektion und am Wurzelpfädchen erste Sektion liegen ein paar übersteigbare Bäumchen... ...wenn sie bis Sa. nicht schon weg sind. Rittersteintrail ist nass und der Transfer nach dem Viehtrieb ebenfalls an manchen Stellen. Samstags ist aktuell immer Bau- u. Pflegetag. Also deshalb Augen Auf an obigen Stellen, da dort eventuell gearbeitet wird. Also es ist fast alles fahrbar, Stand heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wissbadener (20. Februar 2020)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Also es ist fast alles fahrbar, Stand heute.



Danke, das wollte ich lesen ...
Wir sind am Samstag um 10:00 am Waldschwimmbad. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja, wir kommen zu 6.


----------



## Jockel2 (21. Februar 2020)

Im Silvantrail liegt im unteren Drittel ein Baum auf Kopfhöhe ca. 190cm LH über dem Trail. Können wir nicht sofort wegmachen, also Vorsicht.

orsicht.


----------



## Boris73 (27. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ist die Strecke aktuell geöffnet?


----------



## Jockel2 (27. März 2020)

ja


----------



## sharky (6. April 2020)

Jockel2 schrieb:


> ...ein Baum auf Kopfhöhe ca. 190cm LH über dem Trail. ...orsicht.


dann reicht es ja den meisten zum drunter durch kommen, ohne sich den kopf zu stoßen


----------



## darkrider23 (9. April 2020)

Respekt an die Trailbauer auch von meiner Seite. Was hier auf die Beine gestellt wurde, kann sich wirklich sehen lassen. Eine perfekte Mischung aus verschiedensten Bereichen für alle Könner-Stufen. Megagut! hier können sich einige Bikeparks eine dicke Scheibe abschneiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CGMTB (13. April 2020)

Muss ich auch mal sagen. Hab die letzten 2 Wochen 4 1/2 Runden gedreht und die Strecke ist einfach mega. Vorallem noch besser als letztes Jahr und man merkt, dass sich hier Gedanken gemacht und umgesetzt werden


----------



## Das-Licht (2. Mai 2020)

...aus aktuellem Anlass -  heute ein längeres Gespräch mit den Jagdpächtern und Jemandem vom NaBu - soll hier nochmals darauf hingewiesen werden, dass die Strecke nicht für "Nightrides" frei gegeben ist! 

Das bedeutet, das Befahren der Strecke ist nur bei Tageslicht, nach Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang gestattet. So ist es mit den Betroffenen und Verantwortlichen vereinbart, und so steht es auch auf den Infotafeln. Eine Nichtbeachtung - wie sie aktuell im "ewigen Coronasonntag" besonders häufig vorkommt, kann in letzter Konsequenz zu Sperrungen der interessanten Abschnitte führen. 

Natürlich wird sich der "obercoole Nightrider" auf das Gesetz berufen, welches ihm das freie Betretungsrecht zubilligt, doch das ist ein oberflächlicher, egoistischer Denkansatz. Denn er kann sein, für die Allgemeinheit der MTBler, schädliches Tun ja nur vollbringen, weil viele Leute drei Jahre für die Strecke gekämpft haben, und sie gebaut haben. 

Also keine Nightrides auf der MI1!!!

...und am Besten auch sonst nirgends auf den Trails.


----------



## Sandheide (22. Mai 2020)

Heute bin ich endlich mal wieder nach Michelstadt gekommen.. Und muss sagen die Strecke macht immer noch Spaß ?.. 
Eine Anmerkung habe ich aber. Am Habermannskreuz (?) wurde der Baum gefällt an dem die Strecke markierung befestigt ist. Und falls hier jemand ist der das Drecks Ding in einem Stück fahren kann bitte ich um ein Video da ich keine Linie finde ohne abzusetzen ?‍♂️?‍♂️
Und hier die obligatorischen Bilder.


----------



## hardtails (22. Mai 2020)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Und falls hier jemand ist der das Drecks Ding in einem Stück fahren kann



Kann ich 
Aber nur wenn ich gut reinkomme


----------



## Pommes01 (15. Juni 2020)

Wie ist denn die MI1 im Vergleich zur MIL1?


----------



## Peng999 (15. Juni 2020)

Pommes01 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die MI1 im Vergleich zur MIL1?


Hallo

eine wenig flowiger und weniger Technisch.
Insgesamt noch abwechslungsreicher.

Ich kenne nur Leute, die sie klasse finden


Gruss
Chrisotph


----------



## ilfer (27. Juli 2020)

Wir sind am Samstag zum ersten Mal die Mi1 gefahren. Haben am Habermannskreuz geparkt und sind nach der Runde dort auch eingekehrt.

ABSOLUT TOP! Gefällt uns im Vergleich zu unseren Haustürtrails Bü1, Co1 und Mil1 - die auch alle super sind - nochmal deutlich besser. Ein dickes Dankeschön an alle Trailbauer und Streckenpaten. 
Wir kommen wieder! 
#rittersteinrollercoaster


----------



## Sherwoodski (30. Juli 2020)

Moin,

auch von mir großes Lob für die Strecke. Wie schon geschildert wurde, ist die Strecke vor allem etwas abwechslungsreicher und von der Fahrtechnik vl. etwas weniger anspruchsvoll im Vergleich zu Miltenberg. Vor allem fällt auf, dass es nicht nur lange Anstiege/lange Trails gibt, sondern gerade am Anfang viel auf und ab. Finde ich größtenteils gelungen, an manchen Stellen aber auch nicht so ganz... Ist halt alles Geschmackssache. Für mich sind Trails bergauf - gerade wenn Sie steil sind oder fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll - Kraftverschwendung bzw. eher was für E-Biker, die eine Challenge suchen. Gerade zu Beginn steigt das Vorderrad ja durchaus häufiger. Nicht falsch verstehen, die Trails sind echt geil. Aber bspw. der Kilians-Trail, der von einem flowigen Abfahrtstraum in einen Steilanstieg mit Serpentinen bergauf mutiert oder die Wurzelpfädchen-Trails sind halt speziell ;-) Beim Kilians-Trail war ich auch tatsächlich bzgl. Wegfindung etwas "lost" (steile Trail-Serpentinen bergauf?).

Ansonsten absolut genial, was ihr bergab aus manchmal wenig Topographie oder Strecke gemacht habt. Man braucht nicht tausend gebaute Riesenanleger oder Kicker, die nicht funktionieren. Ihr habts halt raus, wie man natürliche Gegebenheiten gut integriert und den Trail natürlich hält. Super Beispiel ist der Viehweg-Trail (oder so ähnlich). Eigentlich nur ein Verbindungsstück, aber super genutzt und spaßig! Die Abwechslung ist bei euch auch wirklich sehr hoch und alles bleibt flowig. Es gibt eigentlich nichts, wo man nicht auch einen Anfänger runterbekommt. Gleichzeitig hat man als langjähriger Biker einen Heidenspaß... Der absolute Traum ist natürlich der Ritterstein-Trail... Sicherlich in der Region einzigartig. Gleiches gilt auch für den Erdkühler, saustark!

Ansonsten hatte ich immer die ganze Zeit schon auf Armpump usw. gewartet. Der kam dann erst am Ende, aber heftig. Bürgermeister u Schwimmbad mussten daher immer wieder unterbrochen werden ;-) Ist sicherlich schon ein Zeichen für sich, wenn man auf einer 24km Mittelgebirgstour mit guten 700hm die Abfahrten nicht mehr runterkommt, weil es einfach zu viele Trails waren!!! Megagut

Ansonsten:
Der GPS-Track auf der Geopark-Seite (kann man btw einfach so laden. Nix GPSies o.ä. aktuell) ist nicht mehr korrekt. Weicht an vielen Stellen ab... Eigentlich braucht man ihn ja nicht (außerhalb der Ortschaft), aber besser isses...

Grüße!


----------



## Jockel2 (30. Juli 2020)

der neue Track ist in Arbeit. Comming soon....


----------



## Bene2405 (3. August 2020)

Ich bin am Freitag zum ersten mal den Mi 1 gefahren und war auch sehr angetan. Sehr abwechslungsreich, kann gut von Anfängern und Fortgeschrittenen gefahren werden und macht dank vieler super gebauter Features mega Spass, super Flowig. Die Uphill Serpentinen fand Ich jetzt sehr witzig, mal eine gute Abwechslung und eine etwas andere Herausforderung. 

Positiv Erwähnen will Ich auch noch die gute Beschilderung. Wir haben uns am Waldparkplatz beim Waldschwimmbad niedergelassen und sind ohne GPS Track los und sind perfekt durchgekommen. Viele Schilder an den richtigen Stellen, quasi nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (3. Oktober 2020)

Wie ist denn aktuell der Zustand der Strecke? Heute hat es ja gut noch einmal geregnet. Total nass und schlammig oder eher feucht und noch gut fahrbar? Wie glitschig sind die Wurzeln? Heute zufällig jemand die Runde gefahren? Plane evtl. morgen das erste Mal die Runde zu fahren. Bin gespannt...


----------



## SeeNachtigall (16. Oktober 2020)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Wie ist denn aktuell der Zustand der Strecke? Heute hat es ja gut noch einmal geregnet. Total nass und schlammig oder eher feucht und noch gut fahrbar? Wie glitschig sind die Wurzeln? Heute zufällig jemand die Runde gefahren? Plane evtl. morgen das erste Mal die Runde zu fahren. Bin gespannt...


Ist noch recht gut fahrbar, wenn man keine Angst vor Pfützen und Schlamm hat, teilweise recht rutschig. Gerade das wurzelpfädchen ist richtig glitschig.


----------



## Alfista (22. Oktober 2020)

Bin am Sonntag gefahren. War OK, feucht, aber nicht nass, insgesamt Wegenetz.  

Ja, bei den Wurzeln ist ein wenig Vorsicht geboten, aber auch kein mega Problem.


----------



## SeeNachtigall (22. Oktober 2020)

Gerade hat die Strecke einen super grip, leicht feucht, kein Matsch.


----------



## hal2000 (9. November 2020)

Wir sind die Strecke jetzt am Sonntag auch endlich zum ersten Mal gefahren und ich möchte auch gerne mein Lob zum Ausdruck bringen. Es hat uns sehr gut gefallen.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie die Strecke sich im Sommer fährt, wenn nicht so viel Laub rumliegt. Auf dem letzten Downhill-Stück habe ich die meisten Rampen doch eher umfahren, nachdem ich mir letztes Jahr das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hatte auf nassem Laub (mit Ast drunter).

Tolle Strecke, super Arbeit! Danke!


----------



## LarsLangfinger (14. November 2020)

Wenn jemand in der Gegend um die Schwimmbadtrails (schätze dort irgendwo) eine grosse Fidlock Flasche findet, bitte kurz PN


----------



## SeeNachtigall (18. Dezember 2020)

Heute wurden die Trails von den Blättern befreit und es sind ein paar neue Elemente dazu gekommen. Matsch hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## ilfer (18. Dezember 2020)

SeeNachtigall schrieb:


> Heute wurden die Trails von den Blättern befreit und es sind ein paar neue Elemente dazu gekommen. Matsch hält sich in Grenzen.


Oh, darf die Mi1 über den Winter befahren werden?


----------



## Jockel2 (18. Dezember 2020)

Ja, aber wenn es arg nass ist lasst es lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jodi2 (14. April 2021)

Da es keinen allgemeinen thread zu den Geo-Naturpark Strecken finde, stelle ich meine Frage mal hier im so ziemlich akutellsten Streckenthread des Parks: Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Strecken Gravelbike-geeignet sind bzw. welche nicht oder wo ich dazu Infos finde? Auf der Webreite des Geo-Naturpark habe ich auch nichts explizit zu gravel gefunden.

Ich hab mich mal durch die 4 Kategorien gewühlt und die bereitgestellten Strecken studiert. Die 4. Kategorie/Enduro ist klar, dass man da mit Gravel fehl am Platz ist. In allen anderen Kategorien scheint überall was dabei. Generell passt für Gravel ja S0+S1 (S2 defintiv nicht mehr), was ich an Fotos bei den S0 Parkstrecken sehen, sollte (wie erwartet) alles zu graveln sein, aber auch viele S1 sehen (auf den wenigen Fotos...) noch rel. einfach aus, andere dagegen schon recht heftig, aber es ist schwer, dass anhand von wenigen Fotos einschätzen zu können. Ganz grob scheint mir die zusätzliche Technik-Bewertung bis "mittel" noch gravelbar zu sein, bei "hoch" (selbst wenn eigentlich S1) scheint's schon deutlich schwieriger...
Generell kann man ja auch schwierigere Abschnitt graveln, wenn sie nicht zu lange/oft/steil sind, nur zu lange oder oft macht es dann schnell keinen Spaß mehr.
Umgekehrt scheinen mir aber auch die Strecken unter der einfachen "Tour"-Kategorie schon ganz nett, nicht nur Asphalt und 3m breite Waldautobahnen für Familien völlig ohne Federung und mit Kleinkindern...
Also einfach da mal anfangen und dann langsam hocharbeiten?


----------



## Das-Licht (14. April 2021)

jodi2 schrieb:


> ...Ich hab mich mal durch die 4 Kategorien gewühlt ...


...es gibt Gravelbiker, die fahren Alles. Deine persönlichen Skills kennst Du am besten. Der Rennradfahrer, der sich an "gravel" probiert, sollte (vorerst) bei "Tour" bleiben. Der MTBler mit fahrtechnischen Grundlagenkenntnissen ist dann auch bei "Marathon/CC" gut aufgehoben.  Darüber gehts an Material oder/und das technische Fahrkönnen.


----------



## jodi2 (14. April 2021)

Danke.
Ich bin so dawischen, weder Rennradler noch Ex-Rennradler noch MTB-ler.
Was ich so auf den Fotos Single Trail Skala sehe, ist eigentlich rel. eindeutig, S0 easy peasy (aber interessanter als mit dem MTB, sei es auch einfach durchs höhere mögliche Tempo), S1 in der Regel noch gut möglich und S2 nicht mehr bzw. wenn dann nur in homöopathischen und kurzen Dosen, sonst kein Spaß.
Zumindest für mich alten dicken Sack, dass ein junger Kerl mit viel MTB-Erfahrung und 2/3 meines Gewichtes auch mit Gravel mehr kann, ist mir klar.

Ich bin ein paar mal mit der Taunusgruppe des Forums die Werktagsfeierabendrunde mitgefahren, in der Regel komme ich gut mit (ist aber bewusst nur als S0-S1 ausgelegt), muss mich halt nur bergab mehr konzentrieren. Nur wenn sie mich ärgern wollen, nehmen sie mal eine steilere ruppigere Abfahrt wo ich dann schwitze und im Schneckentempo runtereier...

Ich werde mir mal die ersten drei Kategorien (Kennzeichnung der Kategorie im Namen) auf den Wahoo schieben und schauen, was bei mir in der Nähe ist, bei manchen kann ich sogar hinradeln oder nur wenige Minuten mit dem Auto.


----------



## Das-Licht (14. April 2021)

...da ich alle Strecken kenne, und nun eine Beschreibung Deiner Skills habe... Wo bist Du ungefähr beheimatet? Dann kann ich Dir ggf. zum Anfang mal was zu den Stecken sagen. Ich war an der Kategorisierung beteiligt.


----------



## jodi2 (14. April 2021)

Klein Zimmern/Dauer-Blick auf den Otzberg...

Und jetzt erst den Mi1 genauer angesehen, der geht natürlich definitiv (für mich) nicht mit Gravel, daher sorry für das Reingrätschen gerade in diesen thread!


----------



## ulles (15. April 2021)

Den MO1 (Modautal) kannst du auch mit einem Hollandrad fahren, so wie die meisten der Strecken.
Nur Michelstadt und Miltenberg gehen nicht mit Gravelbike. Ansonsten musst du vielleicht auf 20 km 100m schieben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (15. April 2021)

jodi2 schrieb:


> Da es keinen allgemeinen thread zu den Geo-Naturpark Strecken finde, stelle ich meine Frage mal hier im so ziemlich akutellsten Streckenthread des Parks: Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Strecken Gravelbike-geeignet sind bzw. welche nicht oder wo ich dazu Infos finde? Auf der Webreite des Geo-Naturpark habe ich auch nichts explizit zu gravel gefunden.
> 
> Ich hab mich mal durch die 4 Kategorien gewühlt und die bereitgestellten Strecken studiert. Die 4. Kategorie/Enduro ist klar, dass man da mit Gravel fehl am Platz ist. In allen anderen Kategorien scheint überall was dabei. Generell passt für Gravel ja S0+S1 (S2 defintiv nicht mehr), was ich an Fotos bei den S0 Parkstrecken sehen, sollte (wie erwartet) alles zu graveln sein, aber auch viele S1 sehen (auf den wenigen Fotos...) noch rel. einfach aus, andere dagegen schon recht heftig, aber es ist schwer, dass anhand von wenigen Fotos einschätzen zu können. Ganz grob scheint mir die zusätzliche Technik-Bewertung bis "mittel" noch gravelbar zu sein, bei "hoch" (selbst wenn eigentlich S1) scheint's schon deutlich schwieriger...
> Generell kann man ja auch schwierigere Abschnitt graveln, wenn sie nicht zu lange/oft/steil sind, nur zu lange oder oft macht es dann schnell keinen Spaß mehr.
> ...


Ich kann für die Strecken, die ich kenne (Mi1, Mil1, Co1) sagen dass da nichts über S1 dabei ist.
Fahre allerdings kein Gravelbike und kann mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen, wie man einen S1-Trail damit fahren kann. In Unterlenkerhaltung mit Finger an der Bremse wird doch jede Wurzel, die mehr als 5cm aus dem Weg herausragt zum Problem?


----------



## LarsLangfinger (15. April 2021)

Ich bin mit dem Gravel (Und Freundin auf den eMTB) ein paar Touren-Routen gefahren: Mömlingen, Brombachtal, Fürth etc. das war schon okay, da gibts halt maximal Trails mit ein paar Wurzeln, ist aber machbar.

Mil,Mi,Col,Ha und prinzipiell alle Enduro Touren machen mit Gravel kein Sinn.


----------



## jodi2 (15. April 2021)

Danke Euch allen! Das deckt dann ja grob meine Einschätzung bisher, Finger weg für mich von den Geo-Endurostrecken, Rest ist überwiegend machbar und bei "All Mountain" (Bensheim, Birkenau, Bürgstadt, Groß Umstadt) mal langsam rantasten/probieren, Groß Umstadt ist ja vor der Haustür, da kann ich mal reinschnuppern und wenns nix ist dreh ich ab und radel heim.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich kann für die Strecken, die ich kenne (Mi1, Mil1, Co1) sagen dass da nichts über S1 dabei ist.
> Fahre allerdings kein Gravelbike und kann mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen, wie man einen S1-Trail damit fahren kann. In Unterlenkerhaltung mit Finger an der Bremse wird doch jede Wurzel, die mehr als 5cm aus dem Weg herausragt zum Problem?


Wie ulles schon meinte, notfalls halt mal wenige Meter schieben.
S1 mit Gravel geht schon, aber halt nicht permanent, zwischen drin viel oder immer mal wieder S0, damit passt es dann für Gravel. Mal ein Stück S1 oder eine handvoll Wurzeln ist nett&abwechslungsreich, aber killometerlang dann kein Spaß mehr...


----------



## Das-Licht (15. April 2021)

...ja, MO1 oder auch FI1. Bei der Gu1 solltest Du halt nicht in den "Bikepark" fahren. Die Beschilderung führt auch daran vorbei.


----------



## Tischplatte (15. April 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich kann für die Strecken, die ich kenne (Mi1, Mil1, Co1) sagen dass da nichts über S1 dabei ist.


Kenne die Strecken ebenfalls - Mi1 ist größtenteils zu 90% S1, Schwimmbadtrail könnte je nach Linie aber auch S2 sein und das "Drecksding" ist S3.  Die Mil1 hat aber mit S1 eher wenig zu tun - ist meistens S2 und stellenweise je nach Linienwahl S3.


----------



## mw.dd (16. April 2021)

jodi2 schrieb:


> Endurostrecken


Was soll das sein?


Tischplatte schrieb:


> Kenne die Strecken ebenfalls - Mi1 ist größtenteils zu 90% S1, Schwimmbadtrail könnte je nach Linie aber auch S2 sein und das "Drecksding" ist S3.  Die Mil1 hat aber mit S1 eher wenig zu tun - ist meistens S2 und stellenweise je nach Linienwahl S3.


Nach welcher Skala? STS jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## ulles (16. April 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Was soll das sein?
> 
> Nach welcher Skala? STS jedenfalls nicht.


Das ist die Skala, nach der Du ab S2 auch mal aus dem Sattel gehen musst ...


----------



## qlaus (16. April 2021)

Tischplatte schrieb:


> ... das "Drecksding" ist S3.  ...



What? Ich kann S3? Hurray, you made my day! 🥳


----------



## jodi2 (16. April 2021)

jodi2 schrieb:


> Endurostrecken





mw.dd schrieb:


> Was soll das sein?


Die vierte/"gröbste" Streckenkategorie auf der offiziellen Seite des Geo-Naturparks: https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/strecken/enduro


----------



## LarsLangfinger (16. April 2021)

Das Drecksding ist noch lange kein S3 nur weil man ihn nicht fahren kann  Kann man doch mit nem' Gravel fahren wenn man die Technik hat. Ansonsten ist ja dieser komische Uphill-Wurzeltrail Stothemoon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (16. April 2021)

jodi2 schrieb:


> Die vierte/"gröbste" Streckenkategorie auf der offiziellen Seite des Geo-Naturparks: https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/strecken/enduro


Na gut, da legt ja jeder seine eigenen Maßstäbe an.
Mir haben die Strecken jedenfalls gut gefallen, an besonderen technischen Anspruch kann ich mich jedoch nicht erinnern. 
Für Fortgeschrittene sollte das alles ohne Schwierigkeiten und mit Spass machbar sein, auch wenn man kein Fully hat.
Ob es mit dem Waldrennrad Spaß macht, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## ulles (16. April 2021)

jodi2 schrieb:


> Die vierte/"gröbste" Streckenkategorie auf der offiziellen Seite des Geo-Naturparks: https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/strecken/enduro


Wenn fünf Meter breite Wald- und Feldwege als MTB-Strecke ausgewiesen werden, dann wundert die S Klassifizierung auch nicht mehr ...


----------



## Das-Licht (16. April 2021)

ulles schrieb:


> Wenn fünf Meter breite Wald- und Feldwege als MTB-Strecke ausgewiesen werden, dann wundert die S Klassifizierung auch nicht mehr ...


Die Geopark-Strecken haben keine "S"-Klassifizierung.

Diese wurde lediglich bei der Beurteilung zu Grunde gelegt. Die Klassifizierung entspricht dem inzwischen europaweitem Standard der Tourismusregionen, mit Grün, (Teerstraßen, Forstwege, breite Waldwege, ohne technischen Anspruch), blau (egal ob Singletrail oder breiter, oder künstlich angelegt, in der Schwierigkeit vergleichbar mit S0, bis maximal einzelnen S1 Elementen), rot, ( entspricht, wie vorab, dann jedoch der ungefähren Kategorisierung von S1 bis zu S2 Elementen. Die Elemente, bsp. Drops, müssen trotzdem abrollbar und/oder umfahrbar sein. Es ist mit steilen Absätzen zu rechnen.) und schwarz (hier handelt es sich um Elemente, oder kurze Streckenabschnitte, die der Singletrailskala S2 mit teils S3 Elementen entsprechen. ) . Das "Dreggs-Ding" ist deshalb schwarz und klar, auch nach Singletrailskala, entsprechend (da S3 Techniken erforderlich sind) einzustufen, da ohne Track Stand und Hinterrad versetzen dort nichts geht.
http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s3

Da sich die Singletrailskala nur auf naturbelassene Singletrails bezieht, und Gefahrengrade ausschließt, hat sich im Tourismusbereich die farbliche Kategorisierung, die auch bei der S-Skala erwähnt wird, bewährt. Die Farbgebung beinhaltet damit auch noch einen Gefahrengrad. So kann ein S0 Trail neben einem 30 Meter tiefen Abgrund durchaus schwarz sein - unabhängig vom Schwarz der Singletrailskala. Hierzu gibt es aus den Kernländern, wie der Schweiz und Österreich auch entsprechend Fachpublikationen. Weiterhin verschiebt sich der Fahrtechnische Anspruch auch durch die gefahrene Geschwindigkeit. Diese Faktoren finden bewusst keinen Einzug in die Singletrailskala, die einzig die Untergrundbeschaffenheit nebst Steilheit und Kurvenwinkel beurteilt.




__





						Singletrail-Skala
					

Singletrail-Skala zur Einstufung in techinsche Schwierigkeitsgrade




					www.singletrail-skala.de
				




Nur, weil Elemente abrollbar sind, oder umfahrbar sind, ändert das nichts an der Schwierigkeit des Befahrens der Hauptlinie. Natürlich gibt es immer "Spezialisten", die sehr weit von der normalen MTB-Gemeinde entfernt sind, und für die Alles S0 bis S1 ist, was sie noch irgendwie fahren können. Doch die Singletrailskala einerseits, als auch die farblichen Kennzeichnungen, egal ob neuerdings im Odenwald, in Lenzerheide, am Reschensee oder sonstwo, richten sich an den "durchschnittlichen!" Biker... ...und glücklicherweise inzwischen vermehrt auch an viele Bikerinnen.

Das Forum, und die Einzelmeinungen hier, repräsentieren nicht die Zielgruppe, die große Masse. Egal ob es um Fahrtechnik geht, um die Eigeninstandhaltungsfähigkeit des Rades oder den Fitnessanspruch, sowie den hier oft besonders betonten "sportlichen" Aspekt. Der dazu, hier im Forum angelegte Maßstab ist - diplomatisch ausgedrückt - zu hoch angelegt. Deshalb macht man bei solchen Planungen und Kategorisierungen eben auch die Arbeit in Abstimmung mit entsprechenden Fachleuten, und richtet sich nicht nach Forenmeinungen.

Das Ziel der Geopark-Strecken ist es nicht, dass die schwereren Partien nur von Wenigen erfolgreich befahren werden können, und ansonsten x-mal der Rettungswagen anrücken muss, sondern dass auch FreizeitmountainbikerInnen die Gefahrensituation einschätzen können, und entweder die Befahrung unterlassen, ausweichen können, oder die Stelle trotzdem schadlos überwinden können.

P.S.: Es ist natürlich toll, dass Du, als Einer von Wenigen, das Dreggs-Ding fehlerfrei fahren kannst. Das schaffen auf Anhieb nicht mal Profifahrer, wie man auf etlichen youtube Videos vom Dreggs Ding sehen kann, und wie ich es selbst immer mal wieder live erlebe. Ich hoffe, dass Du trotzdem Spaß hattest, auch auf den anderen Streckenabschnitten.


----------



## ulles (16. April 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass Du trotzdem Spaß hattest, auch auf den anderen Streckenabschnitten.


Wenn alle so wären wie der MI1, dann wäre doch alles OK, aber das ist eben nicht so, siehe Fischbachtal ...


----------



## Das-Licht (16. April 2021)

ulles schrieb:


> Wenn alle so wären wie der MI1, dann wäre doch alles OK, aber das ist eben nicht so, siehe Fischbachtal ...


...ja, trauriges Thema dort. Ich drücke den Leuten dort die Daumen, dass sie sich mit ihren Plänen doch noch durchsetzen.  Sie gehören (ktuell noch) zu den wenigen locals mit einer Geopark-Strecke, die da auch was verändern und verbessern möchten.


----------



## jodi2 (28. April 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> Die Geopark-Strecken haben keine "S"-Klassifizierung.
> 
> Diese wurde lediglich bei der Beurteilung zu Grunde gelegt. Die Klassifizierung entspricht dem inzwischen europaweitem Standard der Tourismusregionen, mit Grün, (Teerstraßen, Forstwege, breite Waldwege, ohne technischen Anspruch), blau (egal ob Singletrail oder breiter, oder künstlich angelegt, in der Schwierigkeit vergleichbar mit S0, bis maximal einzelnen S1 Elementen), rot, ( entspricht, wie vorab, dann jedoch der ungefähren Kategorisierung von S1 bis zu S2 Elementen. Die Elemente, bsp. Drops, müssen trotzdem abrollbar und/oder umfahrbar sein. Es ist mit steilen Absätzen zu rechnen.) und schwarz (hier handelt es sich um Elemente, oder kurze Streckenabschnitte, die der Singletrailskala S2 mit teils S3 Elementen entsprechen. ) .


Danke, die farblichen Einstufungen kannte ich noch nicht. D.h. für mich Gravel-Normalo, grün kann ein bißchen langweilig sein, blau ist fein, rot kann auch noch gehen/muss man probieren...


----------



## Roonieman (28. April 2021)

jodi2 schrieb:


> Danke, die farblichen Einstufungen kannte ich noch nicht. D.h. für mich Gravel-Normalo, grün kann ein bißchen langweilig sein, blau ist fein, rot kann auch noch gehen/muss man probieren...


So würde ich es sehen. Wobei rot stell ich mir nicht spaßig vor mit gravel. Aber jeder hat ja andere vorlieben 😅


----------



## SeeNachtigall (8. Mai 2021)

Heute jemand auf der Mi1 unterwegs?


----------



## Stephan1970 (28. September 2021)

War heute auf dem MI1 unterwegs. Leider war der Schwimmbadtrail wegen Holzfällarbeiten gesperrt. Das betrifft den kompletten ersten Abschnitt und wird vermutlich noch ein paar Wochen dauern bis man da wieder fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (10. Oktober 2021)

...nächsten Samstag, 16.10. finden dort am Schwimmbadtrail Instandsetzungsarbeiten statt. Es ist mit Leuten und Werkzeug auf der Strecke zu rechnen.


----------



## DAN2211 (20. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
kennt jemand den Stand für das kommende Wochenende am 23. Oktober 2021?
Sind alle Strecken wieder befahrbar?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## ulles (20. Oktober 2021)

DAN2211 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kennt jemand den Stand für das kommende Wochenende am 23. Oktober 2021?
> Sind alle Strecken wieder befahrbar?
> 
> Danke und Gruß


Da würde ich nach dem Sturm nochmal fragen ...


----------



## DAN2211 (20. Oktober 2021)

ulles schrieb:


> Da würde ich nach dem Sturm nochmal fragen ...


Stimmt - danke - könnte nochmal nen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


----------



## Bensemer (20. Oktober 2021)

Ich war am letzten September Wochenende dort. Habe da 2 "offizielle" getroffen und die meinten der Schwimmbad Trail 1 sei 3 Wochen gesperrt wegen Forstarbeiten und dann bauen sie etwas um in dem Abschnitt. Während der Bauphase sei der Trail aber befahrbar. 
Hoffen wir auf ein humanes Lüftchen in Michelstadt. Dann können wir wieder


----------



## ulles (20. Oktober 2021)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Ich war am letzten September Wochenende dort. Habe da 2 "offizielle" getroffen und die meinten der Schwimmbad Trail 1 sei 3 Wochen gesperrt wegen Forstarbeiten und dann bauen sie etwas um in dem Abschnitt. Während der Bauphase sei der Trail aber befahrbar.
> Hoffen wir auf ein humanes Lüftchen in Michelstadt. Dann können wir wieder


Der MI1 ist ja lang und macht auch Spass, wenn mal irgendwo was liegt. Ist jedenfalls einer der wenigen Naturparktrails, die den Namen MTB Trail zurecht tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeeNachtigall (20. Oktober 2021)

Strecken sind alle frei. Die forst arbeiten am Schwimmbad Trail 1 sind abgeschlossen und der Trail wieder intakt.


----------



## Giesskaennchen (20. Oktober 2021)

Danke für die Info, dann peile ich mal das Wochenende ein für eine Tour


----------



## qlaus (21. Oktober 2021)

@Giesskaennchen keine Ahnung, was Ignaz im Wald umgeblasen hat, aber die Staubentwicklung wird wohl am Wochenende gering sein.
Seit gestern:




aktuell zunehmend 😃 

Edit: Beobachtungsort ca. 500 m von der Mi1 entfernt


----------



## DAN2211 (24. Oktober 2021)

Servus zusammen,
wir waren gestern mal auf der Mi1 unterwegs. Soweit alles befahrbar. 
War aber doch eine kleine Matschpartie. Reichlich Äste auf dem Weg und auch mal der ein oder andere Baum.
Der Schwimmbadtrail wurde gestern noch weiter umgebaut (Danke an die Jungs 👍). Hat dennoch wieder Spaß gemacht.
Cheers


----------



## SeeNachtigall (22. November 2021)

Neues Feature am Anfang des Schwimmbad Trails. Bissl was fürs Balance Gefühl. Die Gruppe die den Trail betreuen machen echt gute Arbeit.


----------



## p100473 (22. November 2021)

Ist die MIL Strecke eigentlich ganzjährig befahrbar oder bis 30.11.?


----------



## Boris73 (23. November 2021)

MIL (Miltenberg) = Vom 1. November bis 31. März geschlossen
MI (Michelstadt) = ganzjährig geöffnet


----------



## p100473 (23. November 2021)

Danke für die INFO!
und kommt gut über den Winter....!


----------



## SeeNachtigall (5. Dezember 2021)

Richtige Matsch Schlacht heute...


----------



## maxxx82 (17. Dezember 2021)

War zufällig aktuell jemand fahren und kann was zu den Bedingungen sagen? Halbwegs sinnvoll fahrbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeeNachtigall (17. Dezember 2021)

Ist halt richtig matchig, aber fahren geht schon


----------



## Wissbadener (11. Januar 2022)

Hallo Mümlingtal Radler,

wie schaut es bei euch auf der Mi1 aus? Fahrbar oder zu viel Matsch? Wir möchten ja eure Mi1 nicht zu sehr beanspruchen wenn sie zu matschig ist.

Gruß
Rainer (Wissbadener)


----------



## Jockel2 (12. Januar 2022)

Im Moment sieht es übel aus. Wenn es die Woche über trocken bleibt, könnte es am Wochenende gehen.


----------



## Wissbadener (15. Januar 2022)

Jockel2 schrieb:


> Im Moment sieht es übel aus. Wenn es die Woche über trocken bleibt, könnte es am Wochenende gehen.



Hallo Jockel2,

kannst du uns bitte heute ein Update geben wie es auf der Mi1 aussieht?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## SeeNachtigall (15. Januar 2022)

Geregnet hat es nicht mehr die letzten Tage.
Aber Matsch bleibt Matsch in der Jahreszeit.
Aber fahrbar


----------



## Jockel2 (15. Januar 2022)

Sorry wir waren die Tage nicht auf der Strecke, kann nichts sagen.


----------



## CGMTB (15. Januar 2022)

Auf der Strecke war ich in letzter Zeit nicht, aber rund herum isses größtenteils noch ziemlich nass.


----------



## Wissbadener (15. Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen. Wir haben uns entschlossen, euch an einem schöneren (und trocknerem) Tag im Frühjahr zu besuchen.


----------



## SeeNachtigall (15. Januar 2022)

Sagt gerne bescheid hier wenn ihr kommt. 
Vielleicht sieht man sich dann aufem Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wissbadener (16. Januar 2022)

SeeNachtigall schrieb:


> Sagt gerne bescheid hier wenn ihr kommt.



Das mache ich gerne. Aber bis dahin verheimliche ich, dass wir mit E-Bikes kommen


----------



## SeeNachtigall (16. Januar 2022)

Wissbadener schrieb:


> Das mache ich gerne. Aber bis dahin verheimliche ich, dass wir mit E-Bikes kommen


No Problem for me. 
Da hab ich Berg hoch dann wenigstens nen shuttle...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (26. Januar 2022)

lol ganz schön viele warmduscher am start(fragen wie trocken die strecken sind) und ich wundere mich warum es an einem sonntag bei schönem wetter  - auf den trails vom Mi. so ein Zähfliesender verkehr herscht.


----------



## Jockel2 (27. Januar 2022)

Der Kiliantrail ist die nächsten ca. 3 Wochen wegen Waldarbeiten gesperrt.
Die Umleitung ist ab Ende Kirchbergtrail ausgeschildert. Den Hauptweg runter Richtung Michelstadt, am Kiliansfloß (Stockheimer Eiche) rechts über schmales Weglein auf die andere Talseite und dann links am Hang entlang, bis man/frau/div. am Ende des Kiliantrails wieder auf die Strecke trifft.


----------



## CGMTB (15. Februar 2022)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> lol ganz schön viele warmduscher am start(fragen wie trocken die strecken sind) und ich wundere mich warum es an einem sonntag bei schönem wetter  - auf den trails vom Mi. so ein Zähfliesender verkehr herscht.


naja, so übersättigt wie die Böden die letzte Zeit sind, muss ich mich da nicht durch die schönen neuen Anlieger aufm WSB drücken...
Bin sehr dankbar dass es diese Strecke überhaupt in dieser Form gibt, da können nur die wenigsten offiziellen Trails in der Gegend mithalten. Und noch geiler finde ich, dass an der Strecke regelmäßig erweitert/verbessert wird.


----------



## CGMTB (15. Februar 2022)

Jockel2 schrieb:


> Der Kiliantrail ist die nächsten ca. 3 Wochen wegen Waldarbeiten gesperrt.
> Die Umleitung ist ab Ende Kirchbergtrail ausgeschildert. Den Hauptweg runter Richtung Michelstadt, am Kiliansfloß (Stockheimer Eiche) rechts über schmales Weglein auf die andere Talseite und dann links am Hang entlang, bis man/frau/div. am Ende des Kiliantrails wieder auf die Strecke trifft.


sagst ja dann sicher Bescheid wenn wir wieder können, so langsam fängts an zu kribbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wissbadener (2. März 2022)

ACHTUNG: der "Warmduscher" meldet sich schon wieder  

Wie schaut die Strecke aktuell aus? Nein, nicht der Matsch. An den haben wir uns im Laufe des Winters gewöhnt. Ich frage mehr nach den Auswirkungen der Stürme der letzten Wochen. Ist die Strecke komplett fahrbar, oder müssten wir die Bikes über 10 bis 50 Baumstämme hieven? Da würde dann natürlich kein Flow aufkommen  .

Danke für die Info, ihr Mümlingtalradler 
.


----------



## Tios (2. März 2022)

Wissbadener schrieb:


> ACHTUNG: der "Warmduscher" meldet sich schon wieder
> 
> Wie schaut die Strecke aktuell aus? Nein, nicht der Matsch. An den haben wir uns im Laufe des Winters gewöhnt. Ich frage mehr nach den Auswirkungen der Stürme der letzten Wochen. Ist die Strecke komplett fahrbar, oder müssten wir die Bikes über 10 bis 50 Baumstämme hieven? Da würde dann natürlich kein Flow aufkommen  .
> 
> ...


Würde mich auch interessieren. Die Äste sind mir egal, hauptsache keine Schlammschlacht 😄


----------



## fritzejoergel (3. März 2022)

Alles in gutem Zustand, trotz der Wetterbedingungen der letzten Wochen, natürlich sollte das Tempo angepasst sein.
Der Abschnitt, Kilian Trail ist gesperrt, eine Umleitung ist ausgeschildert.


----------



## Tios (3. März 2022)

Perfekt Danke.


----------



## Wissbadener (4. März 2022)

SeeNachtigall schrieb:


> Sagt gerne bescheid hier wenn ihr kommt.
> Vielleicht sieht man sich dann aufem Trail



Bescheid

Morgen früh um 10:00 Uhr sind wir auf dem Bienenmarkt. Wir fallen auf, als Gruppe von 6-8 E-Bikern.


----------



## Tios (4. März 2022)

War heute da... Die ersten Trailabschnitte sind teilweise noch sehr matschig, aber oben ab dem Nadelwald ist es nahezu perfekt, auch der Schwimmbadtrail in perfektem Zustand. Anfangs kam etwas Frust auf, aber hinten raus werden die Trails vom Funfaktor immer besser. Insgesamt gesehen doch lohnenswert, aber nur mit Ebike. Für ein Trailbike sind es dann doch zu viele flache Stücke.


----------



## fritzejoergel (5. März 2022)

Die Strecke ist zum Radeln gebaut, also sollte man auch Mal selbst treten😎🚵🖖


----------



## Tios (5. März 2022)

Beim Ebike musste auch treten😄Bin überwiegend im Eco Modus gefahren, um am Ende den Schwimmbadtrail noch 3-4 mal im Emtb Modus rauf und runterfahren zu können. Ist zwar alles abrollbar, aber erst nach dem zweiten run gings dann sicher mit Tempo runter. Zum Erkunden neuer Strecken ist das Ebike halt super, hast danach noch Körner um schöne Streckenabschnitte mehrmals zu fahren.


----------



## Bensemer (5. März 2022)

Das geht auch mit einem Fahrrad.
Im Herbst haben uns 4 Mopeds bei gefühlt jeder Steigung überholt und dumme Sprüche gedrückt. Auf den Trails kamen sie nicht vorwärts und der eine ist gleich zweimal gestürzt. Das war denen nicht mal peinlich, die haben sich noch lustig über uns gemacht.
Auf so Trails gehört generelles Mofa Verbot


----------



## SeeNachtigall (5. März 2022)

Wissbadener schrieb:


> Bescheid
> 
> Morgen früh um 10:00 Uhr sind wir auf dem Bienenmarkt. Wir fallen auf, als Gruppe von 6-8 E-Bikern.


Gerade erst gesehen. Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tios (5. März 2022)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Das geht auch mit einem Fahrrad.
> Im Herbst haben uns 4 Mopeds bei gefühlt jeder Steigung überholt und dumme Sprüche gedrückt. Auf den Trails kamen sie nicht vorwärts und der eine ist gleich zweimal gestürzt. Das war denen nicht mal peinlich, die haben sich noch lustig über uns gemacht.
> Auf so Trails gehört generelles Mofa Verbot


Warum klopft man Sprüche, wenn man auf einem "elektrischen Rollstuhl" hochfährt?😄Soll mal einer verstehen... 
Ich fahr Emtb und Bio, weil mir beides Spaß macht und ich mach mich nicht über andere lustig. Bitte nicht alle Ebiker über ein Kamm scheren😉Dieser Hass zwischen Ebiker und Biofahrern nervt einfach nur noch. Ich komm mit allen Mtbler zu recht, egal ob ich mit oder ohne E unterwegs bin...


----------



## Wissbadener (6. März 2022)

SeeNachtigall schrieb:


> Gerade erst gesehen. Viel Spaß



@SeeNachtigall: Danke, wir hatten viel Spaß. Wir waren erst neun und auf der letzten kurzen Runde noch sechs E-Biker. Vielen Dank an die Erbauer der Mi1 und dem Team, das die Strecke pflegt und unterhält.


----------



## Geistereiche (11. März 2022)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Das geht auch mit einem Fahrrad.
> Im Herbst haben uns 4 Mopeds bei gefühlt jeder Steigung überholt und dumme Sprüche gedrückt. Auf den Trails kamen sie nicht vorwärts und der eine ist gleich zweimal gestürzt. Das war denen nicht mal peinlich, die haben sich noch lustig über uns gemacht.
> Auf so Trails gehört generelles Mofa Verbot


Ich denke du meinst verbrennungsmotorisch angetriebene Kleinrafträder? Ja die sollten raus - ansonsten darf doch bitte jeder bio-E-biken wie er will - schon aus Gründen der Toleranz!


----------



## LarsLangfinger (11. März 2022)

dieser eBike Trigger funktioniert echt nur in diesem Forum.


----------



## sharky (1. April 2022)

bin gespannt wann es die ersten stördrohnen gibt, mit denen man e-bikes lahmlegen kann


----------



## Das-Licht (1. April 2022)

...könnt Ihr Euer E-Bike Bashing bitte in anderen Threads platzieren?! Hier geht es um die Mi1.


----------



## kieverjonny (1. April 2022)

Möchte gerne mal meinen Dank Loswerden, für die Trailel  Digger und auch für die Koordination, dass dieses Projekt verwirklicht werden konnte. hatte ein breites grinsen im Gesicht .

Grüße kiwi


----------



## Jockel2 (7. April 2022)

Der Kilianstrail ist wieder offen. Ist aber wahrscheinlich dieses Wochenende noch zu nass.


----------



## fritzejoergel (7. April 2022)

Ist allgemein noch recht tiefer Boden.
Die Bilder sind vom Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jodi2 (28. April 2022)

Ich hab Ostermontag wohl meine heißgeliebten und noch recht neuen ONeal Mayhem Crank Handschuhe (Größe 11/XXL) am großen Innenstadt-Parkplatz nahe/gegenüber den Womos liegen lassen/beim Einladen aus dem Auto fallen lassen.
Leider erste heute/arg spät auf die Idee gekommen, hier zu fragen, ob sie jemand gesehen hat oder sie wo abgebeben wurden...
Ich wohne zwar 25km weg, bin aber alle paar Wochen mal in Michelstadt...
Danke!


----------



## t.schneider (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

vielen Dank an alle, die sich um die Strecke kümmern! Die Arbeit, die im letzten halben Jahr reingesteckt wurde sieht man deutlich. Die Skinnies im ersten Teil des Schwimmbadtrails sind super, sehr gerne mehr davon! Ein bisschen schade finde ich, dass die Schlüsselstelle im DrecksDing entschärft wurde. 
Insgesamt ist die Strecke in super Zustand, kaum noch quer liegende Bäume und im Zweifelsfall eine kleine Umfahrung. Die flowigen Strecken werden scheinbar deutlich mehr gefahren als die technischen Abschnitte. Die Anlieger sind überarbeitet und super zu fahren und das obwohl (Achtung E-Bike Bashing!) ich zigfach blockierende Hinterräder vor/in den Anliegern beobachten konnte. Neben der MIL wohl eine der schönsten offiziellen Strecken die es so weit und breit gibt.


----------



## Tios (16. Mai 2022)

Wo hat es auf dem Mi 1 technische Stellen? Welche Passage meinst du?


----------



## -oli- (16. Mai 2022)

Tios schrieb:


> Wo hat es auf dem Mi 1 technische Stellen? Welche Passage meinst du?











						Dreggs Ding: Mountainbike-Touren und -Trails | komoot
					

Entdeck die besten Mountainbike-Touren zum Highlight Dreggs Ding in Michelstadt, Odenwaldkreis. Plan eine Tour für dein nächstes MTB-Abenteuer.




					www.komoot.de
				












						Das Enge Ding: Mountainbike-Touren und -Trails | komoot
					

Entdeck die besten Mountainbike-Touren zum Highlight Das Enge Ding in Michelstadt, Odenwaldkreis. Plan eine Tour für dein nächstes MTB-Abenteuer.




					www.komoot.de


----------



## Tios (16. Mai 2022)

Ah ja ich erinner mich, da war was😀👌


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank & Respekt an die Erbauer! Tolle, spaßige Strecke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CGMTB (14. August 2022)

Schwimmbadtrail, zumindest 2 u 3 aktuell gesperrt


----------



## sharky (12. September 2022)

mittlerweile wieder offen. sind ihn gestern gefahren 

Irrelevanter rant entfernt


----------



## sharky (3. November 2022)

haben die hüter des heiligen trails an den schwimmbadtrails gebaut? mag mich täuschen, aber am sonntag kam es mir vor, als wären die kicker etwas anders und nicht mehr ganz so "sanft" wie zuvor und hier und da sind steinansammlungen, die mir so nicht in erinnerung waren. macht auf jeden fall was her


----------



## Das-Licht (6. November 2022)

sharky schrieb:


> haben die hüter des heiligen trails an den schwimmbadtrails gebaut? mag mich täuschen, aber am sonntag kam es mir vor, als wären die kicker etwas anders und nicht mehr ganz so "sanft" wie zuvor und hier und da sind steinansammlungen, die mir so nicht in erinnerung waren. macht auf jeden fall was her


...gestern auch. ;-)


----------



## dark.5 (8. November 2022)

Wurzeltrail 1 war heute mit Absperrband gesperrt. Ebenso der links dran verlaufende Höhenweg auf dem sich sowas wie ein Harwester ausgetobt hat. Konnte es aber zum Glück übers Forsthaus Silvan umfahren. Ab Wurzeltrail 2 wars wieder alles OK.

Hatte extra alle offiziellen Seiten durchforscht aber nix zu Sperrungen wegen Forstarbeiten gefunden. Gibts da nix wo das vorher angekündigt wird?
Extra heute in den Odenwald gefahren wegen des MI1. Was hätt ich mich geärgert wenn der Ritterstein Trail oder der Schwimmbad Trail gesperrt gewesen wäre


----------



## sharky (12. November 2022)

Der besagte Abschnitt ist seit ner Weile gesperrt. Ich kann deinen Wunsch nach Infos verstehen. Wenn man aber bedenkt, dass das alles ehrenamtlich gebaut wurde und auch der Unterhalt ehrenamtlich gemacht wird, kann man nicht jeden Service verlangen wie bei kommerziellen Betreibern. Wir dürfen alle froh sein, dass das umgesetzt wurde, und sollten den Initiatoren dankbar dafür sein


----------



## dark.5 (14. November 2022)

sharky schrieb:


> Der besagte Abschnitt ist seit ner Weile gesperrt. Ich kann deinen Wunsch nach Infos verstehen. Wenn man aber bedenkt, dass das alles ehrenamtlich gebaut wurde und auch der Unterhalt ehrenamtlich gemacht wird, kann man nicht jeden Service verlangen wie bei kommerziellen Betreibern. Wir dürfen alle froh sein, dass das umgesetzt wurde, und sollten den Initiatoren dankbar dafür sein


Absolut! Bin da vollkommen bei Dir. War auch nicht als Kritik gedacht. Es hat so Spass gemacht daß ich einige Abschnitte doppelt gefahren bin, und mit Sicherheit irgendwann mal länger am Stück in der Gegend bleiben werde um die restlichen Runden anzugehen. Wie du schon sagtest Chapeau! an alle Beteiligten. Muss nur noch rausbekommen wie/wo man da Spenden kann. Auf dem Trail war ich irgendwie zu dusselig für diese 2D Barcodes. 😄


----------



## -oli- (15. November 2022)

@dark.5 spenden kannst du hier




oder hier








						Mümlingtalradler e.V. – Das Sprachrohr für alle Biker und Tourenradler im Mümlingtal und darüber hinaus.
					






					www.muemlingtalradler.de


----------



## Jockel2 (25. November 2022)

*Keine Wintersperre*
Auf der letzten Vereinssitzung haben wir nochmal über das Thema gesprochen und mit großer Mehrheit beschlossen, keine Wintersperre zu machen. Wir apellieren aber an die Kollegen vernünftig damit umzugehen. Also bei Nässe oder Schnee die Strecke bitte nicht befahren. Das macht eh keinen Spaß und führt zu Schäden an der Strecke. Außerdem dürfte es bei einem Unfall für die Rettungswagen ein Problem darstellen, auf verschneiten Waldwegen anzufahren. Das heißt, daß wenn man Pech hat, man 2 Std. im Schnee hockt bis Hilfe kommt.

*Wurzelpfädchen*
Ist wieder frei zu befahren.


----------

